# Partage Bibliothèque photos sur AppleTV



## vega51 (5 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis, 
j'aimerai avoir accès a l'ensemble de ma phototheque que j'ai sur mon mac et que j’alimente depuis une dizaine d'années sur mon Appletv, hors je n'y arrive pas j'ai essayé le partage a domicile de Itunes, mais je ne peux le faire qu'avec des photos en vrac.
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour moi?
Merci d'avance.


----------

